# Idiot Apprentice Meme



## sNApple (Jan 19, 2010)

Make your own using this pic

http://www.theconstructionindex.co....uction-trainee-learning-measuring-skills.jpeg

and this site

http://www.quickmeme.com/make/upload/?for=macro


----------



## JPCPlumber (Feb 26, 2012)

ROFL. Every one of those were golden.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Heck yes making one now!


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Delete


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

lol that's awesome.

I wanted to do some on my avatar pic (scumbag steve)

Wasn't clever enough to come up with anything good.

People around here think that my avatar picture is me, LOL


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

billy_awesome said:


>


 
Until now, I thought that it was you. Just not sure why a grown man would have an avatar picture of another man if that picture was not of the first man...oh man... I think that I just confused my apprentice


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Turd Chaser said:


> Until now, I thought that it was you. Just not sure why a grown man would have an avatar picture of another man if that picture was not of the first man...oh man... I think that I just confused my apprentice


 I can only think on one reason.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

RealCraftsMan got the scarier avatar, I wonder if that's really him? 
Old pic or did he find a '80's type photographer?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ZL700 said:


> RealCraftsMan got the scarier avatar, I wonder if that's really him?
> Old pic or did he find a '80's type photographer?


That's Will Ferrell for cryin' out loud.....


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Airgap said:


> That's Will Ferrell for cryin' out loud.....


Guess it would help if I looked at it bigger than a 1" x 1" picture :laughing:


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Airgap said:


> That's Will Ferrell for cryin' out loud.....


lol. its very 80ish.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I have school pics just like that..lol!


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> Guess it would help if I looked at it bigger than a 1" x 1" picture :laughing:



Yeah I thought it was his pic too.. Had no idea it was Will Farrell :laughing:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I have school pics just like that..lol!


Thats what I figured when I saw it :laughing:, BTW doesnt show well on a smart phone


----------



## J.J (Mar 24, 2010)

although funny, not all apprentices are stupid


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

You mean you can't text message and work at the same time?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's will in the movie step brother !! I think!!


----------



## maureen (Feb 29, 2012)

Love that! I am new to this site, but already like it! Thanks.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

J.J said:


> although funny, not all apprentices are stupid


Apprentices may not be stupid but they all, including myself, are dumb. Dumb rhymes with plum, which is all we ever would be until we earn the "ber". Shut the mouth, open the ears & eyes and take in all the wisdom bestowed upon you! It will truly be done at the discretion of your mentor. Act like an ass and you won't be taught ****.


----------

